# Spoiled dogs??



## GeneMO (Feb 5, 2015)

You guys have probably talked about this, but I am new and dont know.   I knew my dog was spoiled, but it really hit me when I stopped at Arbys today, ate in, but ordered my beagle a Jr. Arbys roast beef sandwhich.  So then I was out in the truck, tearing it in bit sized chunks and dipping them in the Au Jus from my French dip sandwhich.

Yep, he is spoiled.  But I am sure now one else would do such a thing.

Gene


----------



## Debby (Feb 6, 2015)

You're not alone Gene.  When we travel we always bring something out for our dogs too.  Mind you they are chihuahua's so we don't have to order their own sandwich, scraps satisfy very nicely.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 6, 2015)

I have never ordered a extra sandwich for my dog but he does get a bite or two. I usually bring dog treats on trips for him.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 6, 2015)

I will buy extra chicken for Bella, but that is about all.....yea, she is spoiled too, but what the heck.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 6, 2015)

As a former (years ago) Vet Assistant, any Vet will tell you that feeding a dog fast-food stuff isn't the best kind of food for him/her. Although, depends on how much fast-food is given them.....IMO. Of course having Dog Treats on hand for when the owner is eating a Big Mac or other fast-food is much better for the pet. 

I'm BIG on spoiling a dog, but I prefer to do it thru affection, not so much w/food. I want to make sure my dog is healthy, not over-weight or have any digestive problems due to too much human food.


----------



## GeneMO (Feb 6, 2015)

ClassicRockr said:


> As a former (years ago) Vet Assistant, any Vet will tell you that feeding a dog fast-food stuff isn't the best kind of food for him/her. Although, depends on how much fast-food is given them.....IMO. Of course having Dog Treats on hand for when the owner is eating a Big Mac or other fast-food is much better for the pet.
> 
> I'm BIG on spoiling a dog, but I prefer to do it thru affection, not so much w/food. I want to make sure my dog is healthy, not over-weight or have any digestive problems due to too much human food.




I know scraps are not good for him.  But, if left to his own while outside, he loves to eat chicken poop, dead animals of most any type, dead pigs, dead calves (after he rolls in the stinky mess).  He loves deer poop, cattle poop, etc.  So I dont think an Arbys' roast beef is gonna hurt him.  


Gene


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2015)

Gene, my dog likes to roll in and get into the nasty stuff too, he's a Standard Schnauzer, he's old now but he's always been that way.  We especially notice it when we go camping in the wilderness, if there's a dead animal, he will be needing a river bath so he doesn't 'Febreze' the camper. I just had to grab his neck at the park the other day, and force him to drop a road apple he was munching on.

I do spoil my dog (and cat), they are my babies.  They are good pets and well behaved, so they're not spoiled "brats' like some dogs.  We don't eat at fast food places much, but we give the dog special treats at home, besides his regular dog jerky and nancy anne 'cookies'.  He gets stuff like a little grilled salmon, raw ground beef, turkey breast, and other odds and ends.  Nothing salty or spiced, pretty much healthy stuff...no pork at all.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2015)

Love to spoil my dog too w/ affection and a lil' bit of scrap now and then, usually some chicken or cooked carrot, now and then a slice of steak. I never give anything w/ garlic or onion; I heard those cause anemia in dogs, true? 

I once knew 2 dogs that ate raw baby-cut carrots as treats!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2015)

My dogs are spoiled rotten.  But they are very nice doggies and bring me such joy.  In this cold weather, after they have each chosen their sleeping place for the night (they choose a couch -- they are not interested in their fancy dog beds), I go back around and cover them up with their little blankies so they don't get cold in the night.  My vet says if there's reincarnation she wants to come back as one of my dogs!

They deserve it -- they are rescue doggies and I know that Harold had a very hard life before I got him (may have even been a bait dog); Emily was with a family before, so not so bad for her, but she still deserves her blankie.  Oh, yeah, they also get a bedtime snack.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 6, 2015)

I see nothing wrong in giving your dog a beef sandwich, but why tear it into chunks, they have bigger jaws and teeth than us, next time just hand over the whole sandwich to him [but put a napkin underneath for any mess.]


----------



## oakapple (Feb 6, 2015)

Any dogs here have to sleep out in the workshop [and no blankies either!]They do get a dogbed though.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 6, 2015)

Butterfly, your rescue dogs have long forgotten the homes they came from. Dogs are not like us, they don't dwell in the past but live each day as it comes.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I see nothing wrong in giving your dog a beef sandwich, but why tear it into chunks, they have bigger jaws and teeth than us, next time just hand over the whole sandwich to him [but put a napkin underneath for any mess.]



Oakapple, craft some doggie-bibs and sell them online. Could be $$$$ in that!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 6, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Butterfly, your rescue dogs have long forgotten the homes they came from. Dogs are not like us, they don't dwell in the past but live each day as it comes.



I dunno -- Harold still cringes at certain things, though he is usually a very confident dog.  He actually thinks he is the king of the whole block -- and I think he dreams of someday actually catching the mailman.  Emily is a very laid back "ho hum" sort of girl.  Both are wonderful dogs, big ol' black lab pit crosses -- very affectionate and loveable.  Harold thinks I hung the moon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2015)

My dog always had a spot with me on my bed at night, near my feet.  Now he's too old to get up there anymore, so he sleeps on the floor or on his chair in the living room.


----------



## Debby (Feb 7, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Any dogs here have to sleep out in the workshop [and no blankies either!]They do get a dogbed though.




Yeah my dogs sleep out in the heated garage because they MUST sleep together and the oldest is inclined to wet the bed at night so I had to set up a small enclosure so that he can access puppy pads to pee on.  

And honestly, chihuahuas are almost impossible to reliably house train  so we can't just let them have the run of the house at night.  In our family there have been seven chi's in total and out of all of them, only one seems to be trustworthy.  Although they all will pee on command pretty much so that's a plus!  Anyway I think it comes as a result of the puppies being so tiny that they can 'stand' behind a cushion on the floor, pee and you neither see them nor do you hear that little stream hitting the floor. So you don't notice the accident until it's had time to dry and then it's so long past the accident that the window of opportunity for learning is past.  

Most of the time, mine are okay as long as we conscientiously take them to the door and send them out, but if we forget.......drives me absolutely nuts but keeps the paper towel and disinfectant companies going.


----------



## Debby (Feb 7, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Love to spoil my dog too w/ affection and a lil' bit of scrap now and then, usually some chicken or cooked carrot, now and then a slice of steak. I never give anything w/ garlic or onion; I heard those cause anemia in dogs, true?
> 
> I once knew 2 dogs that ate raw baby-cut carrots as treats!




My dogs come running when they hear the vegetable peeler.  Carrots, broccoli stems, sweet potatoes, apples, watermelon......love most things.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

Debby said:


> Yeah my dogs sleep out in the heated garage because they MUST sleep together and the oldest is inclined to wet the bed at night so I had to set up a small enclosure so that he can access puppy pads to pee on.
> 
> And honestly, chihuahuas are almost impossible to reliably house train so we can't just let them have the run of the house at night. In our family there have been seven chi's in total and out of all of them, only one seems to be trustworthy. Although they all will pee on command pretty much so that's a plus! Anyway I think it comes as a result of the puppies being so tiny that they can 'stand' behind a cushion on the floor, pee and you neither see them nor do you hear that little stream hitting the floor. So you don't notice the accident until it's had time to dry and then it's so long past the accident that the window of opportunity for learning is past.
> 
> Most of the time, mine are okay as long as we conscientiously take them to the door and send them out, but if we forget.......drives me absolutely nuts but keeps the paper towel and disinfectant companies going.



Next time Debby, choose wolfhounds!


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Oakapple, craft some doggie-bibs and sell them online. Could be $$$$ in that!



You know, we laugh but this is just the sort of thing that would sell like hotcakes in some places!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> My dog always had a spot with me on my bed at night, near my feet.  Now he's too old to get up there anymore, so he sleeps on the floor or on his chair in the living room.



That's why mine are sleeping on the lower couches now -- my bed is too high for them to get up on anymore.  They are both about 12-13 (vet's estimate); both rescues so no one really knows how old they are.  I've had these two about 8 years now.


----------



## Marielayton (Mar 30, 2017)

My dog is little so I dont get her a sandwich, but she gets abite or two of meat and au jus sauce on her kibble for days!


----------

